# HSS928 Are you kidding me?



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I have always loved Hondas because they ran better and lasted longer than most other brands. I specifically bought Honda so that I would not have to work in the cold of winter to keep the machine running, that keeps my laneway clear. I have owned a HS828 for 20 years which was an amazing machine, and other Honda powered equipment like pressure washers. I have refurbished older snow blowers like the HS828 because of a right side transmission failure. Most recently a HS50 for a friend because I believe so much in this brand. What I am understanding here on this forum and in practice is that Honda dropped the ball with the HSS928. I can understand the loss of power because of an undersized main jet to keep the EPA happy, but what is up with the chute design? Clogging up in wet snow is such a basic failure that I find it hard to believe Honda actually made this error. I will fix this on my machine myself, but am disappointed that this modification is necessary on a machine that should be the crème de la crème, and cost me $4.900 dollars with tax in 2016. We should not have to modify our Honda equipment to make it function properly. Honda you need to do better.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Now I'm really grumpy....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Toon... please see this thread:









Honda snow blower clogging concerns - OFFICIAL update...


Dear Honda HSS snow blower owners, Thank you for your ongoing patience concerning the chute clogging issue on HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A snow blowers. We apologize for the frustration, and again, we appreciate your patience as we have worked to solve this issue. Producing an improved chute...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm having a deja vu sensation. I believe the rant party started over two years ago.
There's also the rant party about the lean jets.
There's also the rant party about the joystick.

and....of course, there's the price complaint. If anyone is paying that much for a snowblower, it should be perfect. It should make breakfast in bed, be the best in bed....

If one has ever owned a BMW or a BMW M5, lots of moola doesn't mean perfection. 

But owning a Honda is different. Honda does fix the problems. They just don't come out with another model like BMW.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

The new machines have the updated chute and I have heard the joystick has been redesigned as well.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Toon... please see this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Yanmar but if I'm not mistaken the upgraded chutes were not provided under warrantee for the Canadian market. If I'm wrong please let me know. My frustration is that I have been dealing with clogging issues and have not even been aware that a an upgraded chute was even available. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Eh... everyone needs to vent sometimes. 🍻 

I'd say PM [email protected] but I haven't seen him online here for a while.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yup we all need to vent or take another vacation


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

I love my HSS724ATD


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> Thanks Yanmar but if I'm not mistaken the upgraded chutes were not provided under warrantee for the Canadian market. If I'm wrong please let me know. My frustration is that I have been dealing with clogging issues and have not even been aware that a an upgraded chute was even available. Sorry for the rant.


Sorry to say that the Canada market is not as well supported now by Honda as the American market, at least based on feedback here from Canadians... Kind of surprising, considering all the innovations that Canada received ahead of the introduction of the USA-built HSS machines. The Honda Power Equipment: Generators, Mowers, Snowblowers & More CA site has much less support information than the Honda Power Equipment|Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers | Official Site US site, and neither site has much info for those transitional machines either.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> I'd say PM [email protected] but I haven't seen him online here for a while.


Sadly, Robert has moved on to a different position, and by now may have retired completely. I wish Honda had someone else step into his shoes, even though they would be difficult to fill... He's missed on the other Honda OPE forums, too.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I definitely understand the disappointment when throwing down so much money on a machine. I did quite a bit of research and learned the new models had the updated chute and joystick, BUT the hydrostatic drive isn’t proven yet, and may be less reliable than the older models. Go figure. 

With that said, it seems that most higher end brands have some issues. Yamaha has had it’s share of failing shocks for the auger adjustment and I have read accounts of premature track wear. 

EFI issues for Ariens, and there are still some auto turn complaints even after the system gas been refined.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

aa335 said:


> I'm having a deja vu sensation. I believe the rant party started over two years ago.
> There's also the rant party about the lean jets.
> There's also the rant party about the joystick.
> 
> ...


I'm on my 3rd BMW. 540, 550 and now an M5. I couldn't be happier. 3 of the finest driving machines I have ever owned. I've had 3 Honda blowers. An HS, a HSS1328 and an HSS1332. I wish I could say the same. To each their own I guess.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda n CNY said:


> I'm on my 3rd BMW. 540, 550 and now an M5. I couldn't be happier. 3 of the finest driving machines I have ever owned. I've had 3 Honda blowers. An HS, a HSS1328 and an HSS1332. I wish I could say the same. To each their own I guess.


glutton for punishment ?


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> glutton for punishment ?


No not at all. Did you read the post or are you just being an ass as usual? No complaints about any of my Beamers. Honda's (including cars, I've owed 2) Fords and a Chevy, not so much.

*[EDIT] Ya... posts like this will earn you a vacation. Tone it down please. Y.R.*


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Honda n CNY said:


> I'm on my 3rd BMW. 540, 550 and now an M5. I couldn't be happier. 3 of the finest driving machines I have ever owned. I've had 3 Honda blowers. An HS, a HSS1328 and an HSS1332. I wish I could say the same. To each their own I guess.


I'm glad you are having good experience with the BMW. I couldn't agree more. They are one of the most enjoyable driving machines I"ve ever owned. I kept one as long as I can until it was not financially feasible to keep as a daily driver. Also, life happens and family concerns takes priority so it was the right thing to move on.

My Honda snowblowers have been perfect. My Honda car products are....mostly good...except for the transmissions.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> If one has ever owned a BMW or a BMW M5, lots of moola doesn't mean perfection.
> 
> But owning a Honda is different. Honda does fix the problems. They just don't come out with another model like BMW.


I agree!


Honda n CNY said:


> No not at all. Did you read the post or are you just being an ass as usual? No complaints about any of my Beamers. Honda's (including cars, I've owed 2) Fords and a Chevy, not so much.


Ummm... Honda snowblower forum, not BMW forum? I like my 325xit and X5 E70, too, but they DO have their foibles. I'm a member of 7 BMW forums and there are plenty of horror stories out there. The point is that high-end equipment of all types can have some minor issues; Honda is better at remedying them than many other companies.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Steady as she goes Gents. 🍻


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you gotta be kidding me???

do i haveta use a happy face after every comment? come on people.

anyone that can not handle my humor just click on my avatar and click ignore.

easy-peasy


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Honda n CNY said:


> I'm on my 3rd BMW. 540, 550 and now an M5. I couldn't be happier. 3 of the finest driving machines I have ever owned. I've had 3 Honda blowers. An HS, a HSS1328 and an HSS1332. I wish I could say the same. To each their own I guess.


Why do you keep buying Honda snowblowers if they're so problematic for you?


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Toon said:


> I can understand the loss of power because of an undersized main jet to keep the EPA happy, but what is up with the chute design?


The collar on the chute is actually functional. The issue you run into without the collar is when the chute is turned all the way to the right, snow sprays in your face(I know this because I've owned both the collard chute, and the new chute design). I prefer the collar, and I don't believe that it causes any problems. It's bogging down and clogging due to fuel starvation. Honda actually has bigger main jets in the new models. A $5 #92 jet should clear up your issues.

You'll notice Yamaha's 1332 has a similar chute collar... and that machine will set you back over $8000 in my province!


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I believe the collar itself is not the issue. It is the fact that the inside diameter of the chute to collar dimension gets narrower at the exit point where the snow travels out the collar and it creates a choke point. 
*Bad design!! *
I will see if I can cut the top two welds on the collar and move the top of the collar outwards away from the back of the chute so it will have a larger opening at the top of the collar than what is present at the bottom of the collar. That should get rid of the choke point.
Gotta go, there as spooks and witches' here, trick or treating.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Mick_Mach said:


> Why do you keep buying Honda snowblowers if they're so problematic for you?


Never said they were problematic. Just disappointing performance wise with the exception of the HS which I should have kept. Each was an upgrade over the next, throwing good money at bad. Trying to gain the performance I need, expected and paid for.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Honda n CNY said:


> Never said they were problematic. Just disappointing performance wise with the exception of the HS which I should have kept. Each was an upgrade over the next, throwing good money at bad. Trying to gain the performance I need, expected and paid for.


My hss1332 with a #110 jet is amazing!


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Toon said:


> I believe the collar itself is not the issue. It is the fact that the inside diameter of the chute to collar dimension gets narrower at the exit point where the snow travels out the collar and it creates a choke point.
> *Bad design!! *
> I will see if I can cut the top two welds on the collar and move the top of the collar outwards away from the back of the chute so it will have a larger opening at the top of the collar than what is present at the bottom of the collar. That should get rid of the choke point.
> Gotta go, there as spooks and witches' here, trick or treating.


Have you been running the machine with a #92 jet?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Hi Mick Mack
I opened up my jet last week from a #85 S to 0.035" which is equivalent to a #92 jet. I haven't run the engine yet as I am waiting for a Drainzit hose to be delivered here possibly today. When it arrives I will change the oil and give it a try. 
The odd thing I found when I did this is that the #85S jet that was factory installed was actually only 0.027" ID and it should have been 0.033 as per the jet list I have. That could explain why my HS828 had more snow blowing power than the HSS928A has. 
When I get the oil changed I'll give it a try and let you know how it runs, although I'm guessing the first snow load would be a better test.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mick_Mach said:


> The collar on the chute is actually functional. The issue you run into without the collar is when the chute is turned all the way to the right, snow sprays in your face(I know this because I've owned both the collard chute, and the new chute design). I prefer the collar, and I don't believe that it causes any problems. It's bogging down and clogging due to fuel starvation. Honda actually has bigger main jets in the new models. A $5 #92 jet should clear up your issues.
> 
> You'll notice Yamaha's 1332 has a similar chute collar... and that machine will set you back over $8000 in my province!


Many owners with new machines are having this issue because of that EPA. The elevation factor is critical in determining the jet. The stock jet in the hss928 owners are getting here is a 85 at 6000-8000 feet. Some are complaining of lack of power. I believe a 92 is for lower elevation.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Many owners with new machines are having this issue because of that EPA. The elevation factor is critical in determining the jet. The stock jet in the hss928 owners are getting here is a 85 at 6000-8000 feet. Some are complaining of lack of power. I believe a 92 is for lower elevation.


I know with the 13hp, the factory jet is now a 110. Previously it was 102. If you live in a higher elevation, the dealer is responsible for downsizing the jet during PDI.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> I opened up my jet last week from a #85 S to 0.035" which is equivalent to a #92 jet.





Toon said:


> That could explain why my HS828 had more snow blowing power than the HSS928A has.


Drilling the jet can make it spit fuel rather than spraying it, leading to rough running. The venturi tapers are part of the jet design. These days best practice is to replace the jet for a properly sized one. Stock is now #90 (was #85 before for the HSS and HS928K1 and was #92 for the HS828/928K0) and some people go as fat as a #98 near sea level.

And 0.035" is about a #89 jet. A #92 jet is .0362"

# 80 | 0.80 mm .0315" | 99101-ZH8-0800 |
# 82 | 0.82 mm .0323" | 99101-ZH8-0820 |
# 85 | 0.85 mm .0335" | 99101-ZH8-0850 | HS928K1, HSS928A (Stock)
# 88 | 0.88 mm .0346" | 99101-ZH8-0880 |
# 90 | 0.90 mm .0354" | 99101-ZH8-0900 | HSS928A/A
# 92 | 0.92 mm .0362" | 99101-ZH8-0920 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)
# 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 |
# 98 | 0.98 mm .0386" | 99101-ZH8-0980 |


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Thanks Tabora
I'll order a couple of #92 jets just to be safe. I got my information about the #92 jet size from a different table. I will defer to your information.
I wonder if Chinese manufactured jets have crept into these Japanese carbs, as my factory #85S jet was only 0.027" ID before I drilled it out?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> Thanks Tabora
> I'll order a couple of #92 jets just to be safe. I got my information about the #92 jet size from a different table. I will defer to your information.
> I wonder if Chinese manufactured jets have crept into these Japanese carbs, as my factory #85S jet was only 0.027" ID before I drilled it out?


With all due respect , I highly discourage people of drilling out jets. Majority of cases does not work and makes matters worse. A ne jet is only a couple bucks. Buy a couple up or down and see which one works best.

do you have a link to that Honda jet chart? or was it listed here? I am trying to put together a good jet chart . some of the info is confusing.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

This was a chart I found that showed Keihin Carbs. What I find odd is that the jet #s are different sizes for other manufacturers. They are not the same ID. 

Carb jet sizes.
Width------Keihin # -- DynoJets # -- Mikuni #
0.0350---- 92.5--------- 92-----------86.3
0.0360---- 95----------- 94-----------88.1
0.0370---- 97.5--------- 96-----------90.0
0.0380---- 100---------- 98-----------91.9
0.0390---- 102.5------- 100---------- 93.8
0.0400---- 105--------- 102---------- 95.6
0.0410---- 107.5------- 104---------- 97.5
0.0420---- 110--------- 106---------- 99.4
0.0430---- 112.5------- 108--------- 101.3
0.0440---- 115--------- 110--------- 103.1
0.0450---- 117.5------- 112--------- 105.0
0.0460---- 120--------- 114--------- 106.9
0.0470---- 122.5------- 116--------- 108.8
0.0480---- 125--------- 118--------- 110.6
0.0490---- 127.5------- 120--------- 112.5
0.0500---- 130--------- 122--------- 114.4
0.0510---- 132.5------- 124--------- 116.3
0.0520---- 135--------- 126--------- 118.1
0.0530---- 137.5------- 128--------- 120.0
0.0540---- 140--------- 130--------- 121.9
0.0550---- 142.5------- 132--------- 123.8
0.0560---- 145--------- 134--------- 125.6
0.0570---- 147.5------- 136--------- 127.5
0.0580---- 150--------- 138--------- 129.4
0.0590---- 152.5------- 140--------- 131.3
0.0600---- 155--------- 142--------- 133.1
0.0610---- 157.5------- 144--------- 135.0
0.0620---- 160--------- 146--------- 136.9
0.0630---- 162.5------- 148--------- 138.8
0.0640---- 165--------- 150--------- 140.6
0.0650---- 167.5------- 152--------- 142.5
0.0660---- 170--------- 154--------- 144.4
0.0670---- 172.5------- 156--------- 146.3
0.0680---- 175--------- 158--------- 148.1
0.0690---- 177.5------- 160--------- 150.0
0.0700---- 180--------- 162--------- 151.9
0.0710---- 182.5------- 164--------- 153.8
0.0720---- 185--------- 166--------- 155.6
0.0730---- 187.5------- 168--------- 157.5
0.0740---- 190--------- 170--------- 159.4
0.0750---- 192.5------- 172--------- 161.3
0.0760---- 195--------- 174--------- 163.1
0.0770---- 197.5------- 176--------- 165.0
0.0780---- 200--------- 178--------- 166.9
0.0790---- 202.5------- 180--------- 168.8
0.0800---- 205--------- 182--------- 170.6
0.0810---- 207.5------- 184--------- 172.5
0.0820---- 210--------- 186--------- 174.4
0.0830---- 212.5------- 188--------- 176.3
0.0840---- 215--------- 190--------- 178.1
0.0850---- 217.5------- 192--------- 180.0
0.0860---- 220--------- 194--------- 181.9
0.0870---- 222.5------- 196--------- 183.7
0.0880---- 225--------- 198--------- 185.6
0.0890---- 227.5------- 200--------- 187.5


This is the Honda chart I have.
Jet, Main, GX Series, Genuine Honda, GX120 thru GX390 series:

GX160 HS624K1 (1992-1996)

GX200 HS724 (1998-2015)

GX200 HSS724A (2015-)

# 70 | 0.70 mm .0276" | 99101-ZK7-0700 | HSS724A

# 72 | 0.72 mm .0283" | 99101-ZH8-0720 | HSS724A

# 75 | 0.75 mm .0295" | 99101-ZH8-0750 | HS624K1, HS724, HSS724A (Stock)

# 78 | 0.78 mm .0307" | 99101-124-0780 |

# 80 | 0.80 mm .0315" | 99101-ZH8-0800 |



GX270 HS928K1 (2011-2015)

GX270 HSS928A (2015-)

# 80 | 0.80 mm .0315" | 99101-ZH8-0800 | HSS928A

# 82 | 0.82 mm .0323" | 99101-ZH8-0820 | HSS928A

# 85 | 0.85 mm .0335" | 99101-ZH8-0850 | HS928K1, HSS928A (Stock)



GX240 HS828K0 (1991-1998)

GX270 HS928K0 (1998-2011)

# 88 | 0.88 mm .0346" | 99101-ZF5-0880 | HS828

# 90 | 0.90 mm .0354" | 99101-ZF5-0900 | HS828

# 92 | 0.92 mm .0362" | 99101-ZF5-0920 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)



GX340 HS1132 (1997-2011)

GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-)

# 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | Super Lean

# 98 | 0.98 mm .0386" | 99101-ZH8-0980 | Extra Lean

# 100 | 1.00 mm .0394" | 99101-ZH8-1000 | Lean 8000'+

# 102 | 1.02 mm .0402" | 99101-ZH8-1020 | (Stock) 6000'+

# 105 | 1.05 mm .0413" | 99101-ZH8-1050 | 3000’ to 6000’

# 108 | 1.08 mm .0425" | 99101-ZH8-1080 | 1500’ to 3000’

# 110 | 1.10 mm .0433" | 99101-ZH8-1100 | Sea Level to 1500'

# 112 | 1.12 mm .0441" | 99101-ZH8-1120 | Sea Level Sub-Zero Temps?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> This was a chart I found that showed Keihin Carbs.


Honda jet numbers are the diameter in hundreths of a mm. Therefore #*92* = 0.*92* mm = .0362" = 99101-ZH8-0*92*0 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Honda jet numbers are the diameter in hundreths of a mm. Therefore #*92* = 0.*92* mm = .0362" = 99101-ZH8-0*92*0 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)


Great explanation. Thanks


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Drainzit hose came in today so I got the oil changed and fired up the blower for the first time with the reamed out jet. It starts better than it did and there was no hesitation when the throttle was quickly pushed to full open, or at idle. I will know for sure when the first big snowfall happens. 
I have ordered a couple of #92s and a #95 just in case this reamed one acts up.


----------



## Old JD Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

aa335 said:


> I'm having a deja vu sensation. I believe the rant party started over two years ago.
> There's also the rant party about the lean jets.
> There's also the rant party about the joystick.
> 
> ...


I’ve owned two BMW motorcycles and a Z3 auto. All were perfectly reliable and had a lot of soul.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Old JD Guy said:


> I’ve owned two BMW motorcycles and a Z3 auto. All were perfectly reliable and had a lot of soul.


My experience is that the closer you get to 300K miles, the more foibles come to the fore... For example, a clogged/frozen crankcase vent in February that sucks all the oil into the cylinders, a cracked subframe and belt idler mount/oil filter housing, a battery drain gremlin that requires installation of a maintainer, or a cracked expansion tank. There are a myriad of interesting projects awaiting in every BMW for those that stick with them for the long haul. Doesn't diminish the joy of driving them, though!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Old JD Guy said:


> I’ve owned two BMW motorcycles and a Z3 auto. All were perfectly reliable and had a lot of soul.


Yup. It does have soul. What a fun little mistress! Great short term relationship. Every new smell and odd noises makes me worry. How much $ is it this time? Do I have to walk home? Broke My Wallet so I had to let her go.

I'm much happier with less drama in my old age.


----------

